# Someone keyed by car today...



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

They gouged up the hood, front passenger fender, passenger door, and part of the rear quarter panel. I'm livid!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Bastards.

Sorry, man.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll post some photos tomorrow... I'm just still fuming.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nay...

Sometimes I worry that it might happen, if I somehow piss off someone in a parking lot or something, but so far, knock on wood...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Nay...
> 
> Sometimes I worry that it might happen, if I somehow piss off someone in a parking lot or something, but so far, knock on wood...


I think it's more attributed to the gangs :violent: and the like :str8pimpi in the immediate area of south east Los Angeles :bang: where I work. The building is constantly being repainted to cover the graffiti.


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that!!! I had something similar happen to me last week. Someone sideswiped my car at the garage at work and didn't bother to leave me a note, number, etc. Very deep scratches all the way from the middle of my front driver door to the rear quarter panel.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

cmcg said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!!! I had something similar happen to me last week. Someone sideswiped my car at the garage at work and didn't bother to leave me a note, number, etc. Very deep scratches all the way from the middle of my front driver door to the rear quarter panel.


Just find the car in the garage that has your paint on it....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Dood! Not the Dinan 3!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Damn... sorry to hear that man...  

Damn bastards... no respect for others' property... :madrazz:  :soapbox:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, dude!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, at least now you can get that little "mishap" fixed as well at the same time, for the same cost.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Wow. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, at least now you can get that little "mishap" fixed as well at the same time, for the same cost.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking... but still, it ticks me off bigtime!

On a side note, I'm pouring over the survelliance video from the security cams. I'll see if it caught the culprit in the act.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> On a side note, I'm pouring over the survelliance video from the security cams. I'll see if it caught the culprit in the act.


 :violent: :bang: :behead: :banghead: :madrazz: :irate: :soapbox: What the [email protected] happened to parents teaching right or wrong to their kids?

Anyway, back on topic: when you catch that kid tomorrow, make sure you don't beat the [email protected] out of him. You may want to alert the cops ahead of time to expect your call, if you know the patrols in your area. Also, if you don't catch him tomorrow, you could take the tape to the school the little sh!t attends and show it to the principal, he'll figure out who it is and call the cops!  Let us know how it turns out, and sorry again to hear that bud.


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> Just find the car in the garage that has your paint on it....


Believe me, I did that but I left so late that day that most of the cars were gone and then every day since then I've been monitoring all the cars around where I usually park. I also went to security and asked to review security tapes but unfortunately the stupid camera doesn't rotate and only catches the front passenger corner of my car and nothing else!


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

sergiok said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking... but still, it ticks me off bigtime!
> 
> On a side note, I'm pouring over the survelliance video from the security cams. I'll see if it caught the culprit in the act.


Hope the security cams at your garage function better than the ones at mine. Good luck...hope you find the culprit. Let us know what happens from here....


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

That must really suck. Tough to have faith in people, eh? Sorry, man.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> That must really suck. Tough to have faith in people, eh? Sorry, man.


Consider the area that he works in, it's a freakin' miracle that his car hasn't been broken into or keyed a long time ago.

Still breaks my heart, since our two cars are virtually TWINS. Nearly the same options produced 2 weeks apart. We both started posting on .org at the same time too.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dirty Bastage! Hope he can be tracked down & taught a lesson :spank:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Consider the area that he works in, it's a freakin' miracle that his car hasn't been broken into or keyed a long time ago.


I used to live in the Los Angeles area. And for the most part, I really miss it. But stories like this do make me appreciate small town life in between the coasts just a bit. We don't have to worry about such things, really.



The HACK said:


> Still breaks my heart, since our two cars are virtually TWINS. Nearly the same options produced 2 weeks apart. We both started posting on .org at the same time too.


Sad, indeed.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My buddy's 1992 Porsche 968 was keyed last week. :tsk:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Consider the area that he works in, it's a freakin' miracle that his car hasn't been broken into or keyed a long time ago.


True, since my car's never been vandalized before, I thought I was in the clear now.

But, the security camera caught the little sh1t in the act! Some little kid from the elementary school down the street! I'm gonna lie in wait for him today at the same time... see if I can catch him and force a confession. :violent:



The HACK said:



> Still breaks my heart, since our two cars are virtually TWINS. Nearly the same options produced 2 weeks apart. We both started posting on .org at the same time too.


Sheesh... we've know each other _*that * _ long!  Ahh... .org... the good 'ol days. :rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

sorry to hear that sergiok  i no how you feel but mine was not to your extent. i think they should bring caning to north america.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

sergiok said:


> True, since my car's never been vandalized before, I thought I was in the clear now.
> 
> But, the security camera caught the little sh1t in the act! Some little kid from the elementary school down the street! I'm gonna lie in wait for him today at the same time... see if I can catch him and force a confession. :violent:
> 
> Sheesh... we've know each other _*that * _ long!  Ahh... .org... the good 'ol days. :rofl:


Wow, was the tape clear enough for you to actually identify the little sh1t?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. Sucks big time.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Galun said:


> Wow, was the tape clear enough for you to actually identify the little sh1t?


There are some identifying markers, like his backpack and height... but I'll see if he come to gaze upon his work this afternoon.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> There are some identifying markers, like his backpack and height... but I'll see if he come to gaze upon his work this afternoon.


Maybe he'll try and pose for a picture next to his prize... :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Maybe he'll try and pose for a picture next to his prize... :eeps:


 :flipoff:


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Seriously man, i'm really sorry. 

Kids like these need to be put into juvenile and never released until they're ooold enough to have respect.

I hope you can get him and then get his parents to pay for the damage at least.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

sergiok said:


> There are some identifying markers, like his backpack and height... but I'll see if he come to gaze upon his work this afternoon.


Maybe try talking to the principal of the school?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

sergiok said:


> True, since my car's never been vandalized before, I thought I was in the clear now.
> 
> But, the security camera caught the little sh1t in the act! Some little kid from the elementary school down the street! I'm gonna lie in wait for him today at the same time... see if I can catch him and force a confession. :violent:
> 
> Sheesh... we've know each other _*that *_long!  Ahh... .org... the good 'ol days. :rofl:


Dude have the cops on standby, you never know if the little sh*t is packin'.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear.  If it's any consolation, birds have targeted the roof of my car with their crap the last days in a row. I'm getting tired of cleaning it off.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Dude have the cops on standby, you never know if the little sh*t is packin'.


From what I can tell, he's no more than 4 1/2 feet tall. I mean, he barely clears the top of the roofline of my car. It's no surprise though, all the marks that he left are at exactly that height.

Damn, I just remembered... I should have brought my digital camera so if I caught him I could take some pics and post them... grrr... I forgot to take pics of the scratch marks too. Oh well, I'm sick of thinking about it anyway, I don't need more proof.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

mjames said:


> Sorry to hear.  If it's any consolation, birds have targeted the roof of my car with their crap the last days in a row. I'm getting tired of cleaning it off.


You must consider yourself fortunate. If you get that crap off the paint quick enough it won't permanently damage the paint.

Also, in some cultures, having a bird crap on you, your clothes, your car, is a sign of good luck / fortune. (weird, I know, but my mom used to love it when a bird would relieve itself on her car!)


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

sergiok said:


> But, the security camera caught the little sh1t in the act! *Some little kid from the elementary school down the street!*


WTF?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> WTF?


Yup, I just called the school to find out when they get out of class today. In about 45 minutes from now.

The little kid musta had a bad day yesterday... it turns out this is a 'magnet' school for smart kids. We'll see how smart he is today and if today turns out any better for him.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> The little kid musta had a bad day yesterday... it turns out this is a 'magnet' school for smart kids. We'll see how smart he is today and if today turns out any better for him.


Smart kids? They must've found a real gem with that one huh...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> :flipoff:


 Dude, WTF, chill out! I was just saying he might be dumb enough to come back and you'd be able to catch him...


----------

